# Watch size for 6" wrist? (Antea KS question)



## protolink (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a man with very small wrists, and most mechanical watches are in the 40mm range. I was originally planning on getting a Tissot Le Locle, but at 40mm, it seems that might be a bit big for my wrist. Would the Antea KS be a better fit for my small wrist size? I suspect both of these watches "wear large" due to their smaller bezels, but I prefer the look of smaller bezeled watches. I'm just trying to ensure that my watch isn't overly gaudy simply because of my small wrists. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A member's wrist (Bishamon), 6.75''' with Antea KS


----------



## protolink (Oct 31, 2010)

stuffler said:


> A member's wrist (Bishamon), 6.75''' with Antea KS


Thanks a lot, that might just work for me.


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

My wrist is a little larger than 6.5 inches. I try to stick with watches that are 40 mm or less. I have worn the Le Locle with no problems and I now wear a Zenith and a JLC that are both 40 mm. The fit and appearance for these two "larger" watches is very good. I also have an Antea KS and it is a great watch to wear. Based on my experience, I think either watch (i.e., the Stowa orb the Tissot) could work for you.


----------



## city-dweller (Jun 3, 2008)

have you considered Stowa Partitio?

it's an absolutely stunning watch,
and with the size of just 37 mm (athough subjectively it feels a bit liarger), 
it should perfectly fit your wrist.

here is the link from the Stowa online shop:
Partitio - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen

notice that Patitio is only available from manufactum.de
Stowa Partitio | Uhren | Technik und Mechanik | Gesamtsortiment


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,

My wrists are in the 6.5" range. I share your frustration and concern about watch sizes. One thing I've become aware of is how a slight difference in numerical size can turn into a huge difference in a watch's bulk and appropriateness on a thinner wrist. Since you are not in the "bigger and blingier is better" crowd, I'd suggest staying under 40 mm diameter and under 10mm thickness if at all possible. 

I own an Antea KS. I can assure you that a KS will fit marvelously. It sits very well on my wrist, partly due to its relatively light weight - it sits flat and centered rather than drooping off to one side as is often the case with a large, heavy watch. It's also rather thin, which helps with its balance on a thin wrist as well. 

It's a beautiful piece; the blued hands, the clean dial, the gorgeous decorated movement, etc. It may "wear large" for its size, but it's still not a large watch. Certainly, it's not "gaudy" or "blingy" at all. Instead, it exudes quiet, confident refinement that is perfect for the office or casual dress. 

It's beautiful, it will fit perfectly, it's a bargain, and you will love it. Get one!

PS: Due to the lug configuration, I'd advise against one of the larger Antea autos. Something like the Partitio mentioned above, with more conformal lugs, would be a better choice, especially for a more sporty watch. My other watch is a 39mm B-Uhr, which on a beefier strap is a stretch for me. One does get used to a watch that is "too big", but it's still not ideal. Here's hoping that watch sizes come back to earth and that we have access to more options soon.

Cheers


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's a picture on my ~6.5" wrist. 

Note that most wrist shots make a watch look rather large due to the close perspective. That includes this one, which was probably shot from about 1 foot or less. Viewed by another person, its size assumes its true balance on a wrist. 

I hope this helps. 

Cheers.


----------



## protolink (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the help. I think I'll go with the Stowa for now and see how that goes, ( and see if I can avoid ordering the Tissot during the tense waiting period.)


----------



## v1100110 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can anyone say if the Antea 365 would look too large on a 6" wrist? Or even the KS on a 6" wrist. The picture above is a guy a lot closer to a 7" wrist and I'm actually a little less than 6", so I want to know if the Antea 365 would work for me. My current watch is the same diameter and I think it looks good, but the Antea lugs scare me. I wish I could find another watch that looked as good as the Stowa that would work 8(


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

V,

For you, with 6" wrists, I think the KS will still work well, but I'd recommend only that model and not the 365. 

As a consolation prize, the KS is the closest to the original Bauhaus design, and it has the advantage of that gorgeous movement and a silky wind mechanism, vs. the rather plain 2824.

Cheers.


----------



## v1100110 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yea, that's what I was afraid of. Unfortunately I don't think I could get over not having a center seconds hand. My current watch is a SNK809, it's 36mm and looks like this on me. I guess there's always their return policy if it doesn't work out...

IMG_2142 by v1100110, on Flickr


----------



## esr (Sep 24, 2009)

protolink said:


> I'm a man with very small wrists, and most mechanical watches are in the 40mm range. I was originally planning on getting a Tissot Le Locle, but at 40mm, it seems that might be a bit big for my wrist.


The same with me. About 6,5" wrist and had a LeLocle which was simply too big - sold it. I ordered an Antea KS which is advised for December.

Regards


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you end up going for the Stowa? If so it'd be great to see some shots of it (wrist and off). Mine are around 6 - 6.5" and I'm considering it myself.


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the Antea case size options? Its not clear based on their website


----------



## Trysaeder (Dec 10, 2010)

It seems to be 36.5 and 39, based on the model numbers 365 and 390.

I also have 6 inch wrists and it's nice to fit in. I find that anything with more than a 34mm crystal looks very big. The lug-lug length is very important as well; anything more than 45 and it starts to look like a plate.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

I just bought a KS and it looks fine on my 6.5" wrist. ANy smaller would have looked weird though. Remember not all 6.5" wrists are created equal. If the dorsal aspect of your wrist is flat and creates nice clear area between the ulna and radius, you can wear larger watches, and smaller watches will look undersized. On the other hand if your 6.5" wrists are very round or curved, a large watch, or a watch with long lugs will "overhang" on the sides.

My wrist is flat enough that I can get away wearing anything 36-41mm, as long as the case is not too thick, and the lugs have some curvature. For metal bracelets and curved lugs, I can push 42mm.


----------

